# Scorpion flies



## lesno1 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 9, 2021)

-

Very cool takes of a very ugly individual!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 9, 2021)

That is very cool.  Never seen one before


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh great, now I'll be freaking out every time a fly buzzes by!!!!!!!!!!!  Good shots!


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 9, 2021)

Very nice shots.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks guys they are only the size of a fly and they don't sting


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice, interesting set. Careful with the smoothing.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 9, 2021)

Very nice shots! Sharp and clear.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 11, 2021)

Very good shots......


----------

